# Trainings-Gallerie



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Juni 2004)

Wo issen diese trial-gallerie hin, die immer unten da war??
naja, falls es die nich mehr gibt, mach ich jetzt mal nen bilder-thread auf, wo jeder seine bilder reinstellen kann, vom training z.B.

Hier n par Bilder von Claudio und mir in Hattersheim an soner Baustelle, sau geiler, Betonröhren spot!!  aber seht selbst!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Juni 2004)

noch ein letztes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (3. Juni 2004)

hau mal ab mit den bildern ey  

des is jetz genau der ort, an dem ich gern trialen würde...


----------



## biketrialer (4. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Wo issen diese trial-gallerie hin, die immer unten da war??
> naja, falls es die nich mehr gibt, mach ich jetzt mal nen bilder-thread auf, wo jeder seine bilder reinstellen kann, vom training z.B.
> 
> Hier n par Bilder von Claudio und mir in Hattersheim an soner Baustelle, sau geiler, Betonröhren spot!!  aber seht selbst!!



mann, mann immer diese randalierenden jugendlichen, es wird zeit das das hattersheimer ordnungsamt, das ma erfährt  
toto


----------



## noonnet (5. Juni 2004)

so.. ich stelle auch noch ein paar bilder rein..

bilder


----------



## Banshee Rider (11. Juni 2004)

Ist immer wieder schön anzusehen! Auch wenn man selber net Trial fährt


----------



## [YoSHi] (11. Juli 2004)

um den Thread vorm Untergang zu bewahren ...


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juli 2004)

Wo ist der Helm?


----------



## [YoSHi] (11. Juli 2004)

der Helm den ich habe (Größe XL) passt meinem Bummskopf nicht


----------



## Schlingsi (23. Juli 2004)

das coust et moi beim ersten ausritt... weiteres folgt nachste woche auf www.trials-ac.de


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. Juli 2004)

gibts den coust eigentlich auch als 20"??? ich frage, weil auf der page von denen komme ich nicht so weit, weil ich kein französisch kann...........  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. Juli 2004)

@biketrialer
ne.   gibts nur in 26"....noch

@schlingsi
mach die mal nen paar gescheite reifen drauf!


----------



## Schlingsi (24. Juli 2004)

mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi
> mach die mal nen paar gescheite reifen drauf!



welchen denn z.B.? und warum?! farbe, grip, gewicht?

ich bin mit dem michelin eigentlich mega zufrieden. was allerdingst nicht heisst, dass ich nix neues ausprobiere.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Juli 2004)

jepp. fände z.b. nen mionion vr und hr am schönsten...da: 
1. viel mehr grip!
2. besserer durchschlagschutz als ein hot s
3. geile gelbe schrift.  ( passt zur coust schrift)


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Juli 2004)

kannst du mal von dem reifen ein bild reinstellen???

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (24. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mal von dem reifen ein bild reinstellen???
> 
> Jan




Minion DHF:





Minion DHR:


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2004)

ich hätt noch nen maxxis high holler 2.5 in 42 ST Mischung zu verkaufen. Mit gelber Schrift!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=862465276


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (24. Juli 2004)

jetzt nur von der Optik her finde ich, dass der HotS perfekt zum Coust passt! Sieht sau geil aus.


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juli 2004)

so bevor ich jetzt wieder felsenmeerbilder reinstellen mal was anderes das ist demnächst unser gelände restliche fotos kommen die woche, da werden wir ma kräftig umbauen wo wir jetzt auch endlich ma ein verein ham...........


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juli 2004)

zeig lieber mal dieses hibike trialedition 26"  klingt spannend


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juli 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> zeig lieber mal dieses hibike trialedition 26"  klingt spannend



es wird sowieso ma wieder zeit für ne session im "meer"  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juli 2004)

jo, zwei wochen noch, dann hab ich alle Klausuren hinter mir, dann fahrma ma wieder felsenmeer oder so, wird ma wieder zeit dass ich paar richtige Steine unter die Reifen bekomm.


----------



## biketrialer (26. Juli 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jo, zwei wochen noch, dann hab ich alle Klausuren hinter mir, dann fahrma ma wieder felsenmeer oder so, wird ma wieder zeit dass ich paar richtige Steine unter die Reifen bekomm.



jo das mache mehr auch! viel glück für die klausuren  
toto


----------



## biketrialer (28. Juli 2004)

so leude jetzt gibtsn paar fotos mir auf unserm trialgelände!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (28. Juli 2004)

so und hier noch tobe-daddy in action!
toto


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2004)

Geil, will auch so ein Trial Gelände


----------



## Fabi (29. Juli 2004)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von mir und matthias,wandel von unserer gestrigen Session in Thalheim und Mittweida.

Thalheim:





































Mittweida:




































Und wie hoch ist der Preis, den man für so einen Trialtag zahlen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2004)

"sponsored by oma"..


----------



## Fabi (29. Juli 2004)

Was ist hier "sponsored by oma"?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2004)

das auto...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2004)

du penner! mach den beschisßenen balken da weg!


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juli 2004)

coole fotos  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. August 2004)

Trial auf der Nordseeinsel Borkum, am Yachhafen.
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50358/sort/1/cat/514/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50359/sort/1/cat/514/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50360/sort/1/cat/514/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50361/sort/1/cat/514/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50362/sort/1/cat/514/page/1


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. August 2004)

he Fabi kann man das Gelände irgendwo kaufen  würden auch sowas hier gerne haben


----------



## crabslapdaddy (26. August 2004)

Juten Tach!
Hier mal n paar Bilder bei unserem Rathaus in Göttingen, hier fahren sonst hauptsächlich Skater und BMXer:


----------



## crabslapdaddy (26. August 2004)

und hier hab ich ma versucht nen kleines Aquarell- bild zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (26. August 2004)

jo hi! mann da oben das trialgelände in Thalheim oder naja nach extra angelegtem Trialgelände siehts halt aus, hätte ich auch gern, mann. Bei mir hier gibts nur ne 12 Meter lange MAuer die aber nur 40 cm hoch ist, und paar Paletten und nicht alle davon EUROpaletten. toll oder ?       naja darum fährt uns beide meine mutter öfters in die nächste Stadt, da gehts dann wieder. Also halt mit aufs Maul fliegen    

Naja dann allen viel Spass noch beim trialen vielleicht gibts hier auch mal was neues (was ich aber kaum glaub)   
mach dann auch bald mal Bilder, aber hehe naja! 


cya @ EUROBIKE 2004       Flo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. September 2004)

heute beim tippen kam das hier zustande:


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> heute beim tippen kam das hier zustande:



sau geil max, wirklich sau geil!!!   

Jan


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2004)

alles gefaked 

max: toto, ich kletter rauf und du gibts mir dann mein bike ok? Wenn ich oben bin und mit dem bike an der kante häng dann machst du des foto
toto: ne, geh noch bissl mehr in die knie und hebs VR an, sieht echter aus
max: ok jetz drück ab, ich kann des nich so lange halten!


----------



## Mario-Trial (17. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> alles gefaked
> 
> max: toto, ich kletter rauf und du gibts mir dann mein bike ok? Wenn ich oben bin und mit dem bike an der kante häng dann machst du des foto
> toto: ne, geh noch bissl mehr in die knie und hebs VR an, sieht echter aus
> max: ok jetz drück ab, ich kann des nich so lange halten!



genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Aber 8 Paletten... Nich schlecht


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2005)

Wieso nicht auch mal was aus graz?
ist doch schön, sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Januar 2005)

is des da Stefan??

hob zwar leida keine Beweisfotos, werd oba jetz kurz in die Exklusivlounge des 8Pal aufs HR-Club gehn und bissl auf die Lorbeeren chillen


----------



## Levelboss (18. Januar 2005)

.................


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. März 2005)

sers,

ich belebe den thread mal wieder. hier nen paar bilder vom max von der gestriegen kleinen session bei mir......


























Jan

ps: jaja, ich weiss. wieder keine bilder von mir......


----------



## biketrialer (29. März 2005)

ja allerdings ich will demnächst mal ein paar actionfotos vom dir jan sehen!!
toto


----------



## kochikoch (29. März 2005)

hier mal ein paar bilder von mir aus der waldauer sandgrube


----------



## locdog (29. März 2005)

Hi 
hier auch bilder von mier damit ihr wist wie ich aussehe


----------



## kochikoch (3. April 2005)

so hier mal ein kurzer auszug aus den verkehrserziehungszentrum in arnstadt
mit kleiner dirt und trial strecke weiter gegenstände zum trial sind gerade in der organisation


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juni 2005)

sers,

hier mal nen paar trainingsbilder und bilder vom kommenden teaser von mir...





















Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2005)

hahaahaha jetzt ist es offiziell, ich bin der schlechteste im Forum


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hahaahaha jetzt ist es offiziell, ich bin der schlechteste im Forum



was soll das denn jetzt heißen??

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2005)

öhm, das ich schlecht bin für 2 Jahre drailen im vergleich zu paar anderen hier


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, das ich schlecht bin für 2 Jahre drailen im vergleich zu paar anderen hier



ah okay. ich fahre jetzt ein jahr...  

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, das ich schlecht bin für 2 Jahre drailen im vergleich zu paar anderen hier




Najo woran machste das denn fest ? Im Eigenen Rekorde Thread posten nun hauptsächlich die Leute, die eben krass sind für ihre Fahrzeit und Videos sagen auch nicht sooo viel aus. Kann man ja eine Szene 100ma drehen und wenns 1ma klappt haste nen tolles Video. Also mach dir ma keinen zu großen Kopf drum


----------



## biker ben (12. Juni 2005)

vorallem spielt ja nicht nur die höhe und weite sondern eher die technik ne rolle. manch einer kommt vll höher als der andere hackt aber dafür nur rum und beim anderen schauts halt richtig ruhig aus. (könnte man auch für andere lebensbereiche zählen    )


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Juni 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer wann kommtn das Video ? *gespanntsei*

Kannste mir vll nen Preview oder sowas schicken ?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> ZOO!-Trialer wann kommtn das Video ? *gespanntsei*
> 
> Kannste mir vll nen Preview oder sowas schicken ?



der teaser kommt die tage....also immer schon gespannt drauf sein.   
es müssen nur noch nen paar szenen aufgenommen werden.

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Juni 2005)

Warum haste blos die Bilder vorweg gepostet ?   
Ich hasse warten!


----------



## konrad (14. Juni 2005)

hab heute mal ein paar bildchen aufnehmen lassen-es kommen vielleicht noch bessere


----------



## isah (14. Juni 2005)

schöne bilder, ich seh du machst es dir auch gerne aufm brakebooster bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Juni 2005)

nice pix!

da wollte sich wohl einer pa miezen am pfaffenteich angeln wa?!


----------



## konrad (14. Juni 2005)

eh,nix brakebooster-auf die stahllexleitung   war echt verdammt warm heute,da musste man öfters mal verschnaufen

@Jonny_Menkakow:tja,könnst ja rum kommen und ein paar weiber ab haben  naja,aber so scharf sahen die beiden nich aus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Juni 2005)

Die Hose ist ja Hardcore Zeckenstyle, so muss das !!!   
Und gute Action ist auch aufn Pics


----------



## konrad (14. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hose ist ja Hardcore Zeckenstyle, so muss das !!!
> Und gute Action ist auch aufn Pics



zeckenstyle...?das müssen ja ganz schön wohlhabende zecken bei euch sein,wenn se sich gute addidas trainingshosen leisten können  
in ner vollgeschwitzten jeans kann man sich halt nich so gut bewegen...


----------



## elhefe (15. Juni 2005)

@ Konrad 

Du wirst auch von Mal zu Mal hässlicher     (Soviel Spass muss sein)

Aber schöne Fotos.   An der Mauer erkennt man, dass Du im Osten fährst. Meine Trainingskant sieht der relativ ähnlich   .


----------



## noonnet (15. Juni 2005)

habe neue photos auf www.wintitrial.ch.vu  pictures / galerie 6 & 7
(bilder sind nicht gute quali, weil ich sie aus meinem film herausgeschnitten habe..)

gruss noonnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Juni 2005)

nice pics konrad!!
sieht ja schon gut aus, ne.
wie hoch issen de sidehop da?? sieht so nach 105cm aus.....stmmt das etwa???

greetz 
Max


----------



## MrTrial (15. Juni 2005)

Echt nette Action!
r.e.s.p.e.c.t.


----------



## konrad (16. Juni 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nice pics konrad!!
> sieht ja schon gut aus, ne.
> wie hoch issen de sidehop da?? sieht so nach 105cm aus.....stmmt das etwa???
> 
> ...



danke!geht schon ganz gut  
sidehop is ca. 1.05m.wenn man die kante von links(stirnseite) anfährt.is se 1.13m hoch und des hab ich auch schon aufs HR getippt


----------



## biketrialer (18. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hose ist ja Hardcore Zeckenstyle, so muss das !!!
> Und gute Action ist auch aufn Pics



aber gegen meinen zeckenanzug modell "verwatzt" hat sie keinerlei chancen!  
toto


----------



## konrad (19. Juni 2005)

so,und weiter gehts.heut war wieder schönes wetter und wir ham ein paar schicke pics gemacht-leider war doe batterie von der cam schnell leer-deswegen nicht mehr...


----------



## MasterOfPain (19. Juni 2005)

will ja nichts sagen aber ihr seit ja sowas von ober krank 
das das schon megageil ist 
also respekt leute was ich hier so sehe das ist ja der burner


fette sache


----------



## MC_Schreier (27. Juni 2005)

MasterOfPain schrieb:
			
		

> will ja nichts sagen aber ihr seit ja sowas von ober krank
> das das schon megageil ist
> also respekt leute was ich hier so sehe das ist ja der burner
> 
> ...



ich hab ya nix gegen den ausdruck des eigenen Respekts gegenüber
vermeidlichen aktionen eines mitmenschen, aber irgendwie ist das zuviel 
des guten.
Es tropft ein wenig vor Ironie.

Auch von mir ein Lob an die guten Trialer aus Schwerin. Hätte auch 
gerne solche schönen spots zum üben.

Wieso is dein coustellier eigentlich durchgängig grau`? hastu drüber
lackiert?


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Juni 2005)

sieht für mich gar nich aus wien coustellier


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. Juni 2005)

is ja auch Pitbull L


----------



## MC_Schreier (27. Juni 2005)

coustelliert hin, pitbull L her ... 

mein bt raven 04 rockt doch sowieso alles.

ich dachte halt nur wegen den 3 stützen vom oberrohr
hin zu den Kurbeln... sah so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (27. Juni 2005)

macht ja auch nüscht. man freut sich halt immer wenn man mal klugschei$en kann.


----------



## MrTrial (27. Juni 2005)

@konrad
Die gehören in den New Pic Thread! Tolle shots dabei    

Matthias

PS.: Ach ja: Und FETTE ACTION!


----------



## Ray (27. Juni 2005)

das ist doch das taiwan coust oder? jedenfalls passt die forxx gut dazu da die auch gebürstet ist...


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2005)

zwei pics von mir und dem auto meiner freundin:


----------



## ringo667 (12. Juli 2005)

@ Rainer:
wie bist du denn vorher da hoch gekommen, mit der Autodachtechnik?


----------



## Berliner Team T (12. Juli 2005)

MC_Schreier schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ya nix gegen den ausdruck des eigenen Respekts gegenüber
> vermeidlichen aktionen eines mitmenschen, aber irgendwie ist das zuviel
> des guten.
> Es tropft ein wenig vor Ironie.
> ...



He wieso Trialer???  ich Glaube is der einzig ausser mir korrekte Trialer da  ich glaub ich muss bald mal wieder meine schüssel mitnehmen


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rainer:
> wie bist du denn vorher da hoch gekommen, mit der Autodachtechnik?



schön wärs..  aber wenn ICH das probier dann kannst du den wagen danach wegschmeissen.


----------



## MC_Schreier (12. Juli 2005)

... also nur rumegepose, oder was?
<()>

ich meine, einen drop aus 1,50m schafft jeder noch, aber dort hoch kommen...


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Juli 2005)

jeder der so krass ist wie du vielleicht. ich hab mich wochenlang mental drauf vorbereiten müssen ob ichs mach.
über die motorhaube komm ich auf ein auto. siehe avatar.

wie ist das mit den pro´s. kommen die überall rauf wo sie runterdroppen? da wird man das auch im kleinen machen dürfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (13. Juli 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> schön wärs.. aber wenn ICH das probier dann kannst du den wagen danach wegschmeissen.


 
 wenn ich es probieren würde auch


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juli 2005)

@rainer: schicker bmw


----------



## florianwagner (21. Juli 2005)

yeah.... is it a bird? is it a plane?


----------



## trialsrider (21. Juli 2005)

LOL! DIE SCHUHE!!!
Die sehen aus wie diese uralten "Turn"(Ballet) Schuhe! 
Ohne Schnürung und so.....wie geil!


----------



## isah (21. Juli 2005)

dafür ist der grip


----------



## ph1L (21. Juli 2005)

cooles pic.

Wie Tippt sichs mit dem hohen Tretlager im Vergleich zum Coust?
Soll duch das hohe Tertlager ja am Anfang zumindest ungewohnt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. Juli 2005)

glaubst du das war getippt? Nie im leben.. dass das ein treter war seh ich doch noch an der Landung..
Mensch.. Tippen.. wozu is das eigentlich gut? Braucht man das?


----------



## florianwagner (21. Juli 2005)

> Tippen.. wozu is das eigentlich gut? Braucht man das?



braucht man leider schon, habs heut wieder ewig geübt, so langsam kommts...



> ph1L  	cooles pic.
> 
> Wie Tippt sichs mit dem hohen Tretlager im Vergleich zum Coust?
> Soll duch das hohe Tertlager ja am Anfang zumindest ungewohnt sein.



weiss nicht, mitm coust hab ichs nicht probiert, das hohe tretlager is aber nur am anfang ungewohnt, spätestens nach ner woche isses als hättest du nie was anderes gefahren


----------



## locdog (23. Juli 2005)

jetzt mal paar aktionen von mir 
sorry fur die teilweise verschwomenen bilder, es ging ales ziemlich schnell und die cam hatte ne falsche einstellung :|










http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202231_Obraz_054x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202503_Obraz_055x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202321_Obraz_071x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202610_Obraz_104x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202635_Obraz_105x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202730_Obraz_202x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202850_Obraz_224x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_203003_Obraz_238x.JPG 
http://trial.choody.com/forum/uploads/LocDog/2005-07-22_202917_Obraz_234x.JPG


----------



## Ray (23. Juli 2005)

sehr schöne action  hast du das auch da oben unter kontrolle gehabt das bike?

auf dem hifi scheint man ja mächtig backwheel control zu haben


----------



## locdog (23. Juli 2005)

controle auf dem hinterrad hat man auf jeden fall. Gerade auf diesem foto bin nacher nach links abgesprungen, aber normal konnt ich weiter springen aber gerade das foto sa so geil aus . habe noch so einen ort wo solche anlichen dinger in Reihe und Glied stehen. Werde mahl versuchen druber zu hupfen


----------



## kochikoch (25. Juli 2005)




----------



## locdog (25. Juli 2005)

meine fresse das sind ja geile spots. Ich konnt dort nen Zelt aufschlagen


----------



## Scr4t (3. August 2005)

hab auch mal ein par Bilder:


----------



## isah (3. August 2005)

schöne bilder, an der mauer auf dem 2ten bild hab ich mich mit meinem monty auch schon versucht


----------



## Levelboss (7. August 2005)

Ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (8. August 2005)

Statt irgendwo in der Wildniss rumzuhoppen solltest du doch 
schon längst deinen Hintern hier rüber bewegt haben! Und mir mal 
zeigen wie man so SAU hoch kommt! 

Also los jetzt.....   

Die Fotos sind trotzdem fein!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. August 2005)

jetz will ich aba noch sehn wie du ÜBER die parkhausschranke springst!

das bild mit der treppe gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Levty (8. August 2005)

ich bin eigentlich ein regelmässiger uphiller/mountainbiker, aber mit meinem alten, sehr altem specialized hardrock ultra mache ich gerne unseren schulhof unsicher :-D versuch ständig höher zu kommen! nur das das bike net das richtige ist, weis ich   ausserdem knallen ständing meine vorderen kettenblätter ggn die mauern, das grösste ist mitlerweile so abgerundet^^ spass machts allemal, aber jetz mal ne frage meinerseits: was kostet so ein trial bike? kein mega pro bike, einsteiger ding geht auch

thx, gruss, killuah1


----------



## isah (8. August 2005)

schau dich mal bei www.trialmarkt.de, www.biketrial-germany.de und bei www.monty-bikes.de um, vll findest du ja was


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder von heute:



Wann gibts mal wiedern City Video von dir ? Denke da sind wir uns alle einig, das die jedesmal top sind


----------



## Levelboss (9. August 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gibts mal wiedern City Video von dir ? Denke da sind wir uns alle einig, das die jedesmal top sind


Ich bin schon fleißig dabei, Material für ein neues Video zu sammeln.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. August 2005)

sooo ihr leutz,
da der max bei mir zu besucht ist/war, haben wir auch mal wieder ne kleine butzbachsession gemacht und nen paar bilder geschossen...


















































































irgendwie gehts nicht...

Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2005)

schöne foto´s...wenn man was sehen könnte


----------



## kochikoch (11. August 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sooo ihr leutz,
> da der max bei mir zu besucht ist/war, haben wir auch mal wieder ne kleine butzbachsession gemacht und nen paar bilder geschossen...
> 
> 
> ...



ganz schön gewagt eure sachen, und wie ich sehe, sehe ich kein helm, jungs ihr seit irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (11. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> schöne foto´s...wenn man was sehen könnte



*zustimm*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. August 2005)

gab leider einige kleine komplikationen mit den bildern, aba der Jan macht das schon das man die sehen kann.....
immer langsam....


----------



## ecols (11. August 2005)

hier die bilder von Zoo! Trialer:


















































































einfach:

```
for(i=1; i<62; i++)
http://www.wirfuenf.de/media/butzbachsession/(i).JPG
```


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. August 2005)

geile pics !!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. August 2005)

ähm sag mal beim 3. und 4. bild wie hoch ist das bitte und wie hast das gemacht??Praller??und beim ersten wie hoch ist der sidehop??sieht echt mega hoch aus!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. August 2005)

erstmal vielen dank an ecols!!!  



			
				Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> ähm sag mal beim 3. und 4. bild wie hoch ist das bitte und wie hast das gemacht??Praller??und beim ersten wie hoch ist der sidehop??sieht echt mega hoch aus!!



bei bild 3 und 4 mitn praller......also beim 4. bild ist es 1,52 m hoch und im 3. waren es glaub ich 1,45 oda so, aber der mist an der kante bei bild 3 war, das die mauer nur 15 cm dick ist und es andere seite wieder runter ging...so ca 20 cm...und der sidehop....ähm....ka wie hoch  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (11. August 2005)




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

LOL dann hat ja der Max den Vincent ge-owned
Im neuesten Andrew Tonkery video hat er als höchstes 147 getipport  

kann ich die bilder bei observed posten? Die werden staunen


----------



## theglue (11. August 2005)

Tippen und Praller?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

is ein praller nicht tippen sondern autodach technik oder wie?
Wenn ja dann hab ich das bei observed jetzt als tippen angegeben lol


----------



## Levelboss (11. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> is ein praller nicht tippen sondern autodach technik oder wie?
> Wenn ja dann hab ich das bei observed jetzt als tippen angegeben lol


Praller ist Autodachtechnik.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Praller ist Autodachtechnik.



okey, dann gibst 3 Begriffe für die selbe Technik, son mist


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. August 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> ähm sag mal beim 3. und 4. bild wie hoch ist das bitte und wie hast das gemacht??Praller??und beim ersten wie hoch ist der sidehop??sieht echt mega hoch aus!!


jo robi, thx für die "   " das ehrt mich ....
nee der sidehop is net hoch, allerhöchstens 110-112cm.
war auch nciht der höchste SH an diesem Tag, aba ich fand das bild fresh.


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

Busstop Trial...

sorry für die schlechte quali ist aus nem vid:


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

und noch ein bissi was:










länge 1,97m höhenunterschied 0,48m


----------



## FeierFox (14. August 2005)

Ihr fahrt ja alle mit so tierisch platten Reifen. Wie schafft ihr es, immer sauber auf den Scharfen Kanten eures Objetkts der Begierde rumzuhüpfen ohne dabei nen Platten zu bekommen ? 

Die normal-Luftdruck Biker beklagen ja hin und wieder mal nen Snakebite, bei euch scheint das kein Thema zu sein (?).

J:H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein bissi was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit deinem rum gemesse gehst du mir langsam auf die nerven... fahr doch einfach und gut ist... hab bis vor kurzen keine einzige weite oder höhe abgemessen... und ich fahre schon ne ganze weile...

MfG
Marco


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

ich mach das nur um dich zu ärgern  

der sidehop auf der vorherigen seite war übrigens 1.21m


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach das nur um dich zu ärgern
> 
> der sidehop auf der vorherigen seite war übrigens 1.21m



also willst du meine ehrlich meinung hören ohne jetzt arrogant zu wirken...

kinderkram...  ohne scheiss... frag mal wen der mich kennt...das mach ich zum frühstück... aber du wirst auch noch ruhiger....


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

mir reichts schon wenn Du mir antwortest 

aber wieso nimmst Du eigentlich alles gleich persönlich?

sag einfach zu mir: "kinderkram" und gut ist


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> mir reichts schon wenn Du mir antwortest
> 
> aber wieso nimmst Du eigentlich alles gleich persönlich?
> 
> sag einfach zu mir: "kinderkram" und gut ist



mach ich doch


----------



## tommytrialer (14. August 2005)

alter freu mich auf ne session mit euch


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

ich hoffe das fbi ist auch mit am start


----------



## trialsrider (14. August 2005)

Ja ich freu mich auch auf die Session.....


 obs da tote geben wird?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. August 2005)

hey ray, nette bilder.
will mal nichts gegen messen sagen, machs ja selbst ab und an.
aba ich find diese rekorde springen langsam ziemlich sinnlos, ich finde es is viel cooler wenn man etwas niedrigere sachen stylisher macht, und nicht 1000000versuche braucht, und das ganze locker und stylish aussieht.
außerdem bringt einem solcher rekorde beim comp nix, wenn man trotzdem sachen net packt, die 20cm unter seinem rekord liegt.
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

wahre worte max... zwischen sicher und rekord liegen leider welten - bei mir zumindest


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich freu mich auch auf die Session.....
> 
> 
> obs da tote geben wird?



Nunja wenn die Leute sich erstma ohne Monitor gegenüberstehen wirds eh immer gleich viel ruhiger


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. August 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja wenn die Leute sich erstma ohne Monitor gegenüberstehen wirds eh immer gleich viel ruhiger



kennst mich wohl noch nicht...aber [email protected] und ich sind big friends


----------



## Ray (14. August 2005)

was im klartext heisst, dass nur einer die session lebend übersteht


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2005)

[email protected] die zeiten der smilies sind vorbei jetzt!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. August 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt ja alle mit so tierisch platten Reifen. Wie schafft ihr es, immer sauber auf den Scharfen Kanten eures Objetkts der Begierde rumzuhüpfen ohne dabei nen Platten zu bekommen ?
> 
> Die normal-Luftdruck Biker beklagen ja hin und wieder mal nen Snakebite, bei euch scheint das kein Thema zu sein (?).
> 
> J:H


Die Antwort lautet: DH Reifen mit fetten Seitenwänden 
Und ein weicher Fahrstil ist natürlich auch sehr hilfreich. Wenn man einfach nur voll gegen eine Spitze Ecke knallt, dann zischt es


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort lautet: DH Reifen mit fetten Seitenwänden
> Und ein weicher Fahrstil ist natürlich auch sehr hilfreich. Wenn man einfach nur voll gegen eine Spitze Ecke knallt, dann zischt es



das ist wohl wahr.   

Jan


----------



## Scr4t (27. August 2005)

Und zu guter letzt das "Autsch" Bild... bei genauem hinsehen und etwas fantasie kann man sich denken, was da schief gegangen ist...


----------



## Benjy (27. August 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

>


"Playboy"


----------



## sensiminded (1. September 2005)

so kochi nun mal die bilder von letzten sonntag!
meine freundin war bissel fotografierfaul!  naja war auch bissel warm  
die sind auch noch größer in meiner galerie


----------



## ChrisKing (1. September 2005)

wer isn der Grattler mit dem Vinco?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> wer isn der Grattler mit dem Vinco?



das is der sensiminded höchstpersöhnlich


----------



## sensiminded (1. September 2005)

das mit dem grattler nem ich dir übel!


----------



## ChrisKing (1. September 2005)

lol heul halt gleich


----------



## sensiminded (2. September 2005)

weist doch, dass ich sensibel bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (2. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> was im klartext heisst, dass nur einer die session lebend übersteht



Ray ich meine das jetzt nur mal so aber die chancen du der lebende bist sind sehr sehr gering.


----------



## Ray (2. September 2005)

gibt keine session... bin eh viel zu schlecht und bisherige pics waren alle gefaked... aber dass selbst du dich über mich lustig machst bringt mich fast zum weinen   nehm mich wenigstens in deine greetings liste auf... bitte !!!


----------



## V!RUS (3. September 2005)

Daniel rockt (fast) alle!


----------



## trialsrider (3. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> gibt keine session... bin eh viel zu schlecht und bisherige pics waren alle gefaked... aber dass selbst du dich über mich lustig machst bringt mich fast zum weinen   nehm mich wenigstens in deine greetings liste auf... bitte !!!


----------



## sensiminded (5. September 2005)

endlich mal ein paar bilder vom letzten samstag in weimar! auswahlwar leider shr gering!



















wie bekomm ich videos hochgeladen???


----------



## Ray (5. September 2005)

coole pics  den chris haste ja echt im richtigen moment erwischt...


----------



## V!RUS (6. September 2005)

helm


----------



## Ray (6. September 2005)

echt cooler ratschlag


----------



## sensiminded (6. September 2005)

na klar trag ich nen helm-immer!

jaja, genau richtig beim chris-hatte serienbilder gemacht und da war das mit dabei.  euch andere hatte ich gefilmt, nicht fotographiert! wo kann ich die videos am besten hochladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. September 2005)

so um den thread nicht völlig einstauben zu lassen.....
hier mal nen par pics vom sonntag in FFM
nicht spektakuläres, aba find die pics ganz cool:
























max


----------



## Levelboss (26. September 2005)

Ohne Helm fahren ist total cool!


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. September 2005)

kommste ja scheinbar ganz gut klar mit deinem 20 zoller!
gar kenen bock mehr auf 26 zoll?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. September 2005)

an wen erinnern mich die Container nur?!?!? BS?!?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. September 2005)

???????


----------



## Schlingsi (26. September 2005)

mit so viel gel in der moppe, da kann dem max nix passieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. September 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm fahren ist total cool!


ich weiß....finde ich auch....

@bsxl: hä? was wollste denn schreiben??...  

@heavy metal: immoment siehts so aus....aba ma schauen vllt. bekomm cih bald wieder bock....ma guckn...aba immoment rockt 20" nur....

Max


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. September 2005)

Eh Max, jetzt weis ich endlich wer meinen Rahmen geklaut hat    Hab den schon die ganze Zeit gesucht


----------



## kochikoch (5. Oktober 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> so kochi nun mal die bilder von letzten sonntag!
> meine freundin war bissel fotografierfaul!  naja war auch bissel warm
> die sind auch noch größer in meiner galerie



hi alex,
jetzt habe ich schludersack auch erst mal wieder richtig im forum rumgeschaut und muss feststellen, das ich ganz schön voll war


----------



## trail-kob (8. Oktober 2005)

nix besonderes aber ein schönes foto ... sieht recht style aus und die herbst zeit bricht heran da kann man mal farben dem anpassen oder nicht ? leuchtend rot und dunkles grün


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Oktober 2005)

@Kochikoch: geile Hosen, sieht lustig aus. Aber wennigstens kann mann sich damit nicht verhädern. Deshalb sind se eigentlich ganz geeignet.


----------



## kochikoch (9. Oktober 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> @Kochikoch: geile Hosen, sieht lustig aus. Aber wennigstens kann mann sich damit nicht verhädern. Deshalb sind se eigentlich ganz geeignet.



das ist auch der einzigste grund warum ich solche hosen trage  , die vorteile (optik ausgeschlossen) überwiegen


----------



## elhefe (9. Oktober 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch der einzigste grund warum ich solche hosen trage  , die vorteile (optik ausgeschlossen) überwiegen




Du willst doch blos mit Deinem prächtigen sich in der Hose abzeichnenden Gemächt von technischen Defiziten beim Trial ablenken. Gib´s zu!!!


----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2005)

lol elhefe.. ich trage deshalb immer extrem weite sachen weils bei meiner grösse schon fast beängstigend erscheint...


----------



## kochikoch (10. Oktober 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch blos mit Deinem prächtigen sich in der Hose abzeichnenden Gemächt von technischen Defiziten beim Trial ablenken. Gib´s zu!!!



 Grrr: musst du alles verraten, wer soll jetzt weiter auf mein trick reinfallen!!!??????  
naja gut und die frauen schauen mir so immer auf den po    und meinen sie müssten mich immer ansprechen


----------



## kochikoch (10. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> lol elhefe.. ich trage deshalb immer extrem weite sachen weils bei meiner grösse schon fast beängstigend erscheint...



den trick kenne ich das man sich ne münzrolle in den schlüpfer steckt, da fällt aber keiner mehr drauf rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> naja gut und die frauen schauen mir so immer auf den po    und meinen sie müssten mich immer ansprechen



 Wie jetzt die gucken dir echt ins Gesicht??


----------



## kochikoch (10. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt die gucken dir echt ins Gesicht??



das war jetzt aber nicht nett von dir!!! mach weiter so und ich will dich nicht mehr heiraten!!!


----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2005)

Dann bin ich wohl auf dem richtigen Weg!


----------



## BraVe´ (10. Oktober 2005)

HuHu......  

Da heute der Moppel_Kopp  hier war...  haben wir einfach mal nen paar bilder gemacht.... da ich nur en normales mtb besitze und kein trial.. bin ich eigentlich den größten teil mitm trialbike von ihm gefahren 

ABer net lachen da ich ers seid 12 wochen fahre^^ und da bin ich auch nur 1 tag mitm trial-bike gefahren!

Tretbunny

Tretbunny2 

Frontwheelkiss


----------



## Ray (11. Oktober 2005)

das ist kein frontwheelkiss das ist ein zungenkuss!... war moppel_kopp da nicht eifersüchtig


----------



## elhefe (11. Oktober 2005)

Der Kollege sollte mal in Berlin und Umgebung über ne Wiese fahren. Da würde er sich dieses Vorderradgeknutsche ganz schnell abgewöhnen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Oktober 2005)

jaja das ist schon schlimm, ich bin mein vorderrad seid dem schmatzer von brave nur noch am desinfizieren 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Ray (17. Oktober 2005)

wo ist das?!

weil mein nächster urlaub gerade in planung ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das?!
> 
> weil mein nächster urlaub gerade in planung ist


 na 3 mal darst du raten...

Malle würde ich mal sagen... da wo der MAX gerad COunter Strike lernt


----------



## Ray (17. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube ich brauch sonen bike bag von koxx..  da kann man das gute stück als gepäck mitnehmen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich brauch sonen bike bag von koxx..  da kann man das gute stück als gepäck mitnehmen...



muss koxx draufstehn? 

schonmal mit nem karton probiert?


----------



## Ray (17. Oktober 2005)

es muss  da ich ja bald wieder koxx fahre werde ich demnächst nur noch in koxx unterhosen fahren... ein koxx aufkleber wird dann auch wieder mein auto zieren und das weggelaserte koxx tattoo auf dem arsch meiner dauergeliebten kommt auch wieder an den selben fleck


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> es muss  da ich ja bald wieder koxx fahre werde ich demnächst nur noch in koxx unterhosen fahren... ein koxx aufkleber wird dann auch wieder mein auto zieren und das weggelaserte koxx tattoo auf dem arsch meiner dauergeliebten kommt auch wieder an den selben fleck



So wie es sich gehört


----------



## Schevron (18. Oktober 2005)

brauchst dann noch die neuen stylischen koxx kontaktlinsen und koxx lümmeltüten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (18. Oktober 2005)

Wozu?


----------



## Ray (18. Oktober 2005)

wo er recht hat...

wer schon keinen helm aufsetzt...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Oktober 2005)

hier mal wieder 2 trainingsbilder von mir.....

einmal ein gap mit anlauf und dann treter.....






.....und nen seitlicher backhop auf ne bank (56cm).....






bitte um komentare   

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Gut gemacht! 

So den rest kann man unten lesen!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Süß Jan!
> Wie weit is das erste?
> sehr schlichter Helm!



danke schnucki   

sind in etwa 1,80 m.....

jaa, ich kenne den helm. den gibts doch auch mit kinnschutz oda??

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Süß Jan!   
Wie weit is das erste? 

sehr schlichter Helm!   
Hab mir mal nen neuen
Helm gekauft weil Levelboss hat mich geschimpft das ich ohne Helm fahre. Und da ich bald wieder Kranke Sachen vorhab hab ich mir mal nen CAS CO VIPER geholt.
Find den sehr schön. Kennt den einer von euch noch? 
Hab ihn in sonem Anthranzit-Schwarz-Orange!


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

ich bin den am anfang gefahren, allerdings wollte der nicht so recht auf meinen kopf passen.. war seehr unbequem .. wobei der koxx helm auch nicht das wahre ist..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin den am anfang gefahren, allerdings wollte der nicht so recht auf meinen kopf passen.. war seehr unbequem .. wobei der koxx helm auch nicht das wahre ist..



das ist nen 4  helm ausn ebay.    einfach mit zoo! aufklebern verfeinert und gut ist.   will aber mal gucken, ob ich den giro e2 irgendwo her bekomme.

Jan


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

ich meinte den casco viper


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja er meinte glaub ich seinen eigenen Helm.  
hat nur den falschen zitiert.....

Mir passt der Helm super! Also der CAS CO und er sieht
finde ich sogar gut aus. In meinem Skate Helm sah ich immer
nach eierbirne aus!   

aber jetzt playa nr.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

ich hab doch garnix zitiert   ich hab dir einfach nur geantwortet ...


----------



## Scr4t (19. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja er meinte glaub ich seinen eigenen Helm.
> hat nur den falschen zitiert.....
> 
> Mir passt der Helm super! Also der CAS CO und er sieht
> ...



pics pls ^^


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. Oktober 2005)

unlängst nahe des Stadtzentrums:


----------



## isah (26. Oktober 2005)

das ist doch schon ein bisschen älter, oder?

mir gefällt jedenfalls immernoch


----------



## Mower (26. Oktober 2005)

sehr schönes bild!

macht mal mehr, ich schau die so gern an! *thumbup*


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch schon ein bisschen älter, oder?
> 
> mir gefällt jedenfalls immernoch



unlängst ist doch ein dehnbarer begriff


----------



## Levelboss (27. Oktober 2005)

Das deutsche Buthiers: 




































Köln:


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. Oktober 2005)

wo liegen denn die schönen steine? haste dein bike lackiert?


----------



## trialsrider (27. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab doch garnix zitiert   ich hab dir einfach nur geantwortet ...



Ja ich meine ja auch den ZOO! Trialer Jan! Schatzie!   
net dich! Deine Comments waren intelligent gestaltet und richtig
eingesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (27. Oktober 2005)




----------



## trialmissmarple (27. Oktober 2005)

DA fährt der kleine Felix mit dem großen Bike vom großen FElix und mit meiner Scheibe(ICh wollte sie haben aber du warst schneller). Aber ich werde idch auch so leider töten muessen


----------



## TRAILER (28. Oktober 2005)

cottbus


----------



## Levelboss (28. Oktober 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> wo liegen denn die schönen steine?


irgendwo in der Eifel


----------

